# Portlet von JSPs aus aufrufen



## Michael (15. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

ich arbeite mich derzeit in die Portlet Specification (JSR-168) ein und habe zur Anwendung eine Frage. Wie mann ein Portlet entwickelt und deployed habe ich verstanden und auch schon ein Portlet erfolgreich auf einem Portalserver deployed. Verwende Eclipse + MyEclipse und den Portalserver EXO (JSR-168 Kompatibel).

Jedoch finde ich keine Ressourcen dazu, wie ich nun mein deploytes Bean aus einer JSP-Seite heraus aufrufe. Hat dort jemand eine Art Tutorial oder kann den Vorgang kurz beschreiben?

Btw: Kennt jemand noch andere JSR-168 kompatible Portalserver, die für das Prototyping frei verwendbar sind, außer EXO?


----------



## DP (15. Mrz 2005)

Michael hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Btw: Kennt jemand noch andere JSR-168 kompatible Portalserver, die für das Prototyping frei verwendbar sind, außer EXO?



apache jetspeed 2 m1 z.b.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (17. Mrz 2005)

dein deploytes bean ? so:


```
portletBean = (DeinPortletBeanTyp)portletSession.getAttribute( "deinPortletBeanName" );
```

Davor musst du die die PortletSession aus dem request holen..


----------



## Michael (17. Mrz 2005)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Michael hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich quäl mich ja derzeitig mit EXO rum und bekomme dauernd NullPointerExceptions beim Deployen. Existiert zu dem JetSpeed schon irgendeine Art von Doku oder hast du gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
Falls du jetspeed 2 einsetzt, verwendest du JBoss, WebSphere, WebLogic, TomCat?


----------

